# Drill Team Songs



## Barrelracer222 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey guys so I'm on a drill team of four people and we are mostly trotting the whole time. Does anyone have any ideas for a song??
Thanks!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Ooooh I MISS drill team!!

Anything with a good beat honestly. Depending on the length you may need to loop songs so something that blends into another one well is always good.

We did a bunch of country/patriotic songs mostly cause that's the sort of barn it was but esp when you're trotting the whole time anything with a good beat goes!


----------

